# I have some more goodies I need help evaluating..



## Charlena (Jul 28, 2007)

can anyone tell me if any of these may possibly have pm's?

thanks.


----------



## badastro (Jul 28, 2007)

The transformers have only iron and copper. Only the IC's are likely to have a few cents worth of PMs. I wouldn't bother with generic electronic components. You could probably sell them to an electronic hobbiest for $5 dollars and gain 100x more profit that way.

The relays might have silver cadmium contacts....


----------



## blueduck (Aug 8, 2007)

the MLCC's or MultiLayer Ceramic Capacitators are said to have Pd in them... do to high heat tolerances though you will have to grind them up to get acids to the metal though or have a very high heat furnace to burn off the silica.

grind in mortar /pestal and do an acid test to see which have values is about the only way I know for sure to get each variety to a known substance so far other than Steves suggestion in another thread of a manufacture codex.... which could drive a person insane looking up for each variety of component too.....

William

edited for poor spelling !!!! sorry my fingers go places my brain says is ok but really is elsewhere on the board!!


----------



## Charlena (Aug 9, 2007)

blueduck said:


> the MLCC's or MultiLayer Ceramic Capacitators are said to have Pd in them..



Would those be the brownish looking ones? 

Thanks hun


----------



## blueduck (Aug 9, 2007)

yes the little brown ones in the picture 

and the multi-colored banded ones on most boards so I have been also been told.... they contain a little Pd wire on the inside and some of the older ones the leads were Pd. 

I am just getting into this myself so the only way I can say for sure to figure it out is to grind them up and sample test for color...... but you already knew that!!

If a person had enough, a ball mill would probably be the way to go to get the silica broken up enough to get the acid to the Pd......

William


----------



## Charlena (Aug 9, 2007)

You rock!


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 9, 2007)

If you guys do grind these items be sure to wear the proper safety gear as the dust from them can be very hazardous. Most contain Barium Titanate and nickel.

I've processed many of these little critters using nothing but AP and lots of time. The AP dissolves them into the separate layers. The Pd goes into solution along with the base metals and any gold. The Pt (if present) stays in the powder that forms as the caps dissolve. The liquids from the reaction should be handled with the proper safety gear as well.

Steve


----------



## Charlena (Aug 9, 2007)

I would have not known that was the case and I probably would have not looked into it either. Im thinking I may just start selling my scrap and leave the proccessing to someone else. I cant seem to make anything happen anyways so im wasting good scrap trying.  AND risking health issues too? DUH CHAR

Thanks Steve


----------



## wop1969 (Feb 28, 2009)

I get into aluminum casting and their is a machine called a muller (grinds up pellits/chunks into dust) What about dropping all the left over hard to ID electronics (it would pulverize motherboards and cards also) stuff into a muller and adding some water to keep it from dusting and turn it into powder then procces?


----------



## istari9 (Feb 28, 2009)

The red switches may contain gold contacts, some have silver. I take them apart to find out. 

Ray


----------



## Bernie Foley (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all,
most of those switches and the red dip switches usually have gold plated
leads and sometimes plated contacts. Fancy rotary switches that are enclosed almost always have gold plated contacts.they come apart real easy too!! Good luck to all! Bernie


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

The Thermo King mobile refrigerated reefer units use a relay cube with gold alloy contact with gold plated electrical spades. 

Charlena your cube relay shown in ( Picture 021.jpg ) looks have been designed for inside use, the contact's are probably a silver alloy.

The black rectangular plastic with solder connections at the base is an enclosed micro switch, those found in microwave ovens mostly have gold alloy contacts.


----------



## meng2k7 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi

those red components are mini breakers, take one and open it, i have hundred thousand pieces of it.

you'll be suprise! just insinerate firstbefore processing because it has a silicon lubes.


----------

